# [Wet Thumb Forum]-LOOK NOW!!!!!!



## sk8r_turned_aquarist (Mar 21, 2004)

I strongly urge you guys to go to The Skeptical Aquarist.com. It's great! Lots of articles on most every topic and all the articles are well written by thourough, honest, and methodic aquarists. I stumbled upon them about a month ago and most of my answered questions from the last month came from there. Check it out, a real first class, well-organized site!


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

I have known the owner of that site for years. Good guy, great WEB site


----------



## Hawkeye (Aug 20, 2004)

That's one of the first sites I found when I first started with planted tanks.
Good site!

Hawk


----------



## ramsvella (Apr 24, 2005)

Thanks for the site. I really didn't come across it.


----------

